# Συνίζηση και ορθογραφία



## nickel (Jun 8, 2009)

Συνίζηση λέμε το φωνητικό φαινόμενο της συμπροφοράς δύο φωνηέντων, κατά το οποίο ένα άτονο πρόσθιο _ (ι, η, υ, ει, οι) ή [e] (ε, αι) πριν από ένα ανοικτό φωνήεν ([a], [e], [o], ) μετατρέπεται σε ημίφωνο [j] και τα δύο φωνήεντα προφέρονται μαζί σε μία συλλαβή, π.χ. εννέα > εννιά.

Η συνίζηση δεν δηλώνεται στην ορθογραφία της λέξης, π.χ.
[χωρίς συνίζηση – με συνίζηση]
σχολιάζεται – λιάζεται
συμπάθεια – αλήθεια
μιάσματος – μοιάζω
επινίκια – νοίκια
αναρρωτική άδεια – άδεια τσέπη
ήπιες λύσεις – το ήπιες;
το δέντρο σκιάζει – τίποτα δε με σκιάζει
δόλια χρεοκοπία – τι έπαθε η δόλια!
λόγια έκφραση – λίγα λόγια

Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις βοηθάει ο τονισμός να καταλάβουμε αν υπάρχει συνίζηση ή όχι, π.χ.:
Εις υγείαν – Στην υγειά σας
βία – βια
μία – μια
δύο – δυο
θεία – θεια
το ποιόν – ποιον είδες;

Πάντως, η συνίζηση έχει επηρεάσει κάποιες ορθογραφίες και πιο γνωστή είναι η περίπτωση του θηλυκού των επιθέτων σε –ύς που έχει αλλάξει από *–εία* σε *–ιά* (βαθεία > βαθειά > βαθιά).
Έτσι:
η βαρεία – βαριά ήττα
η τραχεία – τραχιά επιφάνεια
η πλατεία – θάλασσα πλατιά

Δεν έχουμε απλοποίηση στην αρρώστια (από αρρωστία), τη φτήνια (από ευθηνία), τη συμπόνια (από μσν. συμπονία), Η συνίζηση είναι ίσως μια καλή εξήγηση για το ότι επικράτησαν απλοποιήσεις όπως ζήλια, ξενιτιά, λιώνω, νιώθω, μετανιώνω, αν δεν θέλουμε να μπερδευτούμε με την ετυμολογία των λέξεων. 

Ξέρουμε ότι στα έντυπα του ΚΚΕ (υπάρχει άραγε άλλη ορθογραφία με τόσο στενή κομματική ταύτιση;) επιμένουν να γράφουν δουλιά, και ο διορθωτής μου, της Neurolingo, δεν το διορθώνει επειδή το θεωρεί πληθυντικό του ουδέτερου «το δουλί» = η υπηρετριούλα. Καλοί μου σχεδιαστές των διορθωτών ορθογραφίας, καλύτερα να ξεχάσετε εσείς μια λέξη παρά να ξεχάσουμε εμείς την ορθογραφία, έτσι δεν είναι;

Το Κέντρο Λεξικολογίας υποστηρίζει τις ορθογραφίες φτώχια και ακρίβια (που έτσι ξεχωρίζει από την ακρίβεια με τη διαφορετική σημασία). Για τη φτώχ(ε)ια δεν με νοιάζει πού θα κάτσει το μπαλάκι, αλλά στην περίπτωση της ακρίβιας θα μου άρεσε να υπάρχει αυτή η διάκριση.

Άλλη μια αλλαγή ορθογραφίας που θα ήθελα να δω έχει να κάνει με το αντρίκειος. Αυτή είναι η επίσημη ορθογραφία επειδή επηρεάστηκε από το γυναικείος – γυναίκειος. Αλλά έχουμε ήδη ανδρείος από τον άνδρα (ανήρ – ανδρός) και γυναικείος από τη γυναίκα (γυνή – γυναικός) ενώ το γυναίκειος έχει ξεχαστεί.

Είναι φυσιολογικό να προτιμούν πολλοί την απλοποιημένη γραφή *αντρίκιος* και μάλλον θα πρέπει να πάψουμε να τη θεωρούμε λάθος.

αντρίκιος (όλοι οι τύποι)
αντρίκειος (ομοίως)_


----------



## Zazula (Jun 8, 2009)

Μαζί σου για το αντρίκιος. :) Κι εδώ οι παλιότερες συζητήσεις μας για τη φτώχια και την ακρίβια.


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2009)

Γκούγκλαρα το «Στις ακρίβιας τον καιρό». Με την επικρατούσα ορθογραφία έχει κάπου 3.000 ευρήματα. Με την πρόταση ΛΝΕΓ, δίπλα στη λεξιλογική μας μοναξιά, να και ο τίτλος από άρθρο του περιοδικού του Αρσακείου: «Στης ακρίβιας τον καιρό… Αρσακειείς συζητούν για τη χρηματοπιστωτική κρίση». Απόλυτος σεβασμός στις προτάσεις του Προέδρου. Το πιο ενδιαφέρον, όμως, είναι ότι μετά από 16 χρόνια σχέσης με το σχολείο, ανακάλυψα και τι ήταν τα παιδιά μου. Αρσακειείς. Διότι Aρσακειάδες δεν ήταν. Αρσακειόπαιδα έλεγα ως τώρα. (Ασυνίζητα όλα.)

(Και πάντα με τις ευχαριστίες μου για το Zazula Search.)


----------



## Costas (Jun 8, 2009)

nickel said:


> Η συνίζηση δεν δηλώνεται στην ορθογραφία της λέξης, π.χ.
> [χωρίς συνίζηση – με συνίζηση]
> _σχολιάζεται – λιάζεται
> συμπάθεια – αλήθεια
> ...



Έχει γίνει πάντως η προσπάθεια (και την επικροτώ) να γράφεται π.χ. "λίγα λόγια" αλλά "λόγϊα έκφραση", να μπαίνει δηλαδή διαλυτικό πάνω από το ασυνίζητο ι (ανάμεσά τους και από τον Γιάννη Χάρη). Σκαστή περίπτωση όπου αυτό χρειάζεται είναι "τα λόγια του Ιησού" αλλά "τα λόγϊα του Ιησού". Εκεί, πραγματικά, αν δεν κάνεις κάτι ορθογραφικό, είναι αδύνατον να αντιδιαστείλεις το νόημα! Βέβαια, δεν ξέρω πώς μπορεί να γίνει αυτό πάνω σ' ένα δίψηφο όπως το ει.

Επίσης, ο αθάνατος Βηλαράς είχε λύσει το πρόβλημα χρησιμοποιώντας τό η ως στάνταρ γράμμα για τον φθόγγο i, και το ι για το ημίφωνο της συνίζησης. Έγραφε δηλαδή, εν έτει 1820 (χρησιμοποιώ τα παραδείγματά σου):

αναροτηκη αδηα, _αλλά_
αδια τσέπη

So much so για τους "ξεπερασμένους" και "πλανημένους" οπαδούς της φωνητικής ορθογραφίας...

Το παιχνίδι "άδεια" (εργαζομένου ή στρατιώτη) και "άδεια" τσέπη το συναντάμε σ' ένα τραγούδι με τη Χάρις (sic) Αλεξίου, δε θυμάμαι ποιο.


----------



## Costas (Jun 8, 2009)

nickel said:


> ανακάλυψα και τι ήταν τα παιδιά μου. Αρσακειείς. Διότι Aρσακειάδες δεν ήταν. Αρσακειόπαιδα έλεγα ως τώρα. (Ασυνίζητα όλα.)



Αρσακείδες και Αρσακειάδες;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 8, 2009)

Costas said:


> Το παιχνίδι "άδεια" (εργαζομένου ή στρατιώτη) και "άδεια" τσέπη το συναντάμε σ' ένα τραγούδι με τη Χάρις (sic) Αλεξίου, δε θυμάμαι ποιο.






 
Εγώ από την άλλη έψαχνα ένα της Λίτσας Διαμάντη που λέει: «Έχεις δίκιο, έχεις δίκιο, έχεις δίκιο, όμως να μου το χτυπάς δεν είναι αντρίκιο». Νομίζω είναι από το δίσκο Είσαι μια συνήθεια, αλλά δεν κατάφερα να το βρω.


----------



## Costas (Jun 8, 2009)

Ναι, μπράβο.


----------



## Dr Moshe (Jun 9, 2009)

Χαίρομαι που οι αγαπητοί λεξιλόγοι καταπιάστηκαν με το σύνθετο φαινόμενο της συνίζησης, που έχει βαθιές ρίζες στη φωνητική τής Ελληνικής και συνδέεται στενά με την αποκρυστάλλωση των ημιφώνων.

Δεν είναι σκόπιμο να εξεταστούν εδώ όλα τα ετυμολογικά ζητήματα, πλην ενός που θεωρώ συστηματικής αξίας.

Τα θηλυκά επίθετα σε _-ιά_ (π.χ. _βαριά, βαθιά, πλατιά _κτλ.) δεν έχουν προέλθει από τα αρχαία αντίστοιχα σε _-εῖα _(π.χ. _βαρεῖα, βαθεῖα, πλατεῖα_) και, ως εκ τούτου, δεν έχουμε εδώ οποιαδήποτε απλοποίηση της γραφής. Ελληνιστικοί πάπυροι και μεσαιωνικά κείμενα αποδεικνύουν ότι μεσολάβησαν τύποι θηλυκών σε -_έα_ (π.χ. _ἡ βαρέα, βραχέα, βαθέα, εὐθέα, πλατέα, ἡδέα· _άφθονα παραδείγματα στους παπύρους) και στη συνέχεια προέκυψαν οι συνιζημένοι τύποι σε -_ιά,_ όπως συνέβη και με ουσιαστικά τού τύπου _μηλέα > μηλιά, ἐλαία > ἐλιά || ἡ βαθέα > βαθιά, βαρέα > βαριά, πλατέα > πλατιά _κτλ.

Αιτία τής παρουσίας αυτών των εκ πρώτης όψεως παράδοξων τύπων σε _-έα _πρέπει να ήταν, όπως έχει υποστηριχθεί, η ατελής προφορά τής διφθόγγου _-ει- _στον δρόμο προς τον ιωτακισμό. Αλλά αυτό θα απαιτούσε χωριστή και εκτενή πραγματεία, για την οποία ο χρόνος είναι δυσεύρετος.

Ευχαριστώ θερμά.


----------



## nickel (Jun 9, 2009)

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την αποσαφήνιση, Dr Moshe. Δυστυχώς δεν βρήκα κάτι σχετικό στο βιβλίο σου, μόνο το _βασιλέα > βασιλεά > βασιλιά_ θα μπορούσε να με υποψιάσει, οπότε περίμενα πότε θα περάσεις. :)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 9, 2009)

Dr Moshe said:


> Τα θηλυκά επίθετα σε _-ιά_ (π.χ. _βαριά, βαθιά, πλατιά _κτλ.) δεν έχουν προέλθει από τα αρχαία αντίστοιχα σε _-εῖα _(π.χ. _βαρεῖα, βαθεῖα, πλατεῖα_) και, ως εκ τούτου, δεν έχουμε εδώ οποιαδήποτε απλοποίηση της γραφής. Ελληνιστικοί πάπυροι και μεσαιωνικά κείμενα αποδεικνύουν ότι μεσολάβησαν τύποι θηλυκών σε -_έα_ (π.χ. _ἡ βαρέα, βραχέα, βαθέα, εὐθέα, πλατέα, ἡδέα· _άφθονα παραδείγματα στους παπύρους) και στη συνέχεια προέκυψαν οι συνιζημένοι τύποι σε -_ιά,_ όπως συνέβη και με ουσιαστικά τού τύπου _μηλέα > μηλιά, ἐλαία > ἐλιά || ἡ βαθέα > βαθιά, βαρέα > βαριά, πλατέα > πλατιά _κτλ.


Δηλαδή τελικά τα 4.050 _βαρέας_ έχουν ετυμολογικό έρεισμα (και, όπως πάντα, ιδού κι ο απαραίτητος σύνδεσμος σε παλιότερη σχετική συζήτηση: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=9575#post9575 — ευγενική προσφορά τού AskZaz Search Engine)! :)


----------



## sarant (Jun 9, 2009)

Το διαλυτικό πάνω από το ϊ στο λόγϊα, κτλ., θαρρώ το είχε προτείνει και ο Αγαπητός Τσοπανάκης στη γραμματική του.


----------



## Costas (Jun 9, 2009)

Αυτή τη στιγμή, δουλεύοντας, μου βγήκε άλλο ένα παράδειγμα όπου το ϊ είναι απαραίτητο:

international διεθνές
bi-national δϊεθνές

Μολονότι εδώ αμφιβάλλω αν και με αυτόν ακόμα τον ορθογραφικό διαφορισμό λύνεται το πρόβλημα...


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2010)

Η *αποσυνιζοποίηση* είναι πρωτολογισμός του Γιάννη Η. Χάρη που ασμένως υιοθετώ (εννοώ τον πρωτολογισμό) γιατί περιγράφει ένα φαινόμενο που χρειάζεται περιγραφή. Είναι το φαινόμενο όπου συνιζημένοι τύποι προφέρονται ασυνίζητοι, σαν δύο συλλαβές. Δεν χρειάζεται να στήσουμε αφτί για να διαπιστώσουμε το φαινόμενο. Το βλέπουμε στα γραπτά, σε λέξεις που αποκτούν μια πρόσθετη συλλαβή που δεν την έχουν κανονικά και έρχεται ο τόνος του κτητικού να επικυρώσει την τάση. Δεν θα το καταλάβουμε σε γραφτά αν κάποιος προφέρει π.χ. την _καρδιά_ [karδjá] _καρδι­·ά_ [karδiá]. Το βλέπουμε σε λέξεις όπως: _βάρδιά (του)_ [παράδειγμα του Χάρη και ίσως και ρεκόρ: πάνω από 600 ευρήματα στο Altavista, όπου μπορείς να κάνεις σωστό ψάξιμο για διαφορές στους τόνους], _σκουπίδιά (σας), έγνοιές (της)_ κ.ά.


----------



## Earion (Apr 16, 2010)

Εκτός τόπου αλλά δεν κρατιέμαι: το αρσενικό του Αρσακειάς , Αρσακειάδος δεν είναι ο Αρσακειάδης (κατά το Ευρυβιάδης);


----------



## Themis (Apr 16, 2010)

Πείτε τα, πείτε τα. Εγώ ο δυστυχής συναντώ κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι τα ίδ-ι-α κεφάλαια, που δεν μπορείς να τα πεις και αλλιώς, και αναγκάζομαι να γυρίζω _όλες_ τις φράσεις επιδιώκοντας παροξύτονη γενική, για να πω ιδ*ί*ων κεφαλαίων και να μη ρίξει ο Δίας κεραυνό και με κάψει.


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2013)

Βλέπω συχνά κάποιους, συνήθως μιας κάποιας ηλικίας, να γράφουν «Έχεις δίκαιο». Αναρωτιέμαι αν το λένε κιόλας έτσι, δηλαδή [δíkeo], χωρίς συνίζηση. Αν πάλι το λένε με συνίζηση, δισύλλαβο [δíkjo], γιατί δεν το γράφουν *δίκιο*; 

Δεν είναι μόνο τα σημερινά λεξικά που δεν δέχονται να γράφεται _δίκαιο_, αλλά και στα παλιότερα ακόμα, του Σταματάκου το μεταπολεμικό ή της Πρωίας το προπολεμικό, δεν υπάρχει _δίκαιο_ με –_αι_– εκτός από το λόγιο (_η απονομή του δικαίου, το γραπτό δίκαιο, τα απαράγραπτα δίκαια του ελληνισμού, το αστικό δίκαιο, το ρωμαϊκό δίκαιο, το δίκαιο του ισχυροτέρου_ — _right_ ή _law_ στα αγγλικά). Στα παλιά λεξικά το _*δίκιο*_ είναι στο ίδιο λήμμα με το _*δίκαιο*_ και μάλιστα γράφεται με μια περισπωμένη κάτω από το –ι– (σύμβολο που δεν έχω καταφέρει να βρω σε σύγχρονες γραμματοσειρές). Στα νεότερα λεξικά υπάρχουν χωριστά λήμματα για το επίθετο _δίκαιος_ και τα ουσιαστικά _δίκαιο_ και _δίκιο_. 

Τσάκωσα κι ένα λάθος στο ΛΝΕΓ: στο ουσιαστικό _δίκαιο_ βρήκα και τη χρήση «δεν είναι δίκαιο άλλοι να ευημερούν και άλλοι να πεινούν». Μα αυτό είναι το επίθετο στην απρόσωπη χρήση του! (Δείτε πώς παρουσιάζονται στο λήμμα _σωστός_ τα «δεν είναι σωστό» και «το σωστό».)

Εκτός από το «έχω δίκιο», *δίκιο* λέμε και στις παρακάτω εκφράσεις:

με το δίκιο του
βρίσκω το δίκιο μου
για να πούμε και του στραβού το δίκιο
τον έπνιξε το δίκιο του
έχω το δίκιο με το μέρος μου
του έδωσα δίκιο
θα πάρω το δίκιο μου πίσω

Σε όλες αυτές τις περιπτώσεις είναι λάθος να γράψουμε «δίκαιο».


----------



## Zazula (Aug 1, 2013)

nickel said:


> Στα παλιά λεξικά το _*δίκιο*_ είναι στο ίδιο λήμμα με το _*δίκαιο*_ και μάλιστα γράφεται με μια περισπωμένη κάτω από το –ι– (σύμβολο που δεν έχω καταφέρει να βρω σε σύγχρονες γραμματοσειρές).


*ι̰**...**δίκι̰ο*
Δεν υπάρχει «δεν ξέρω», υπάρχει «βαριέμαι να γκουγκλάρω» (): http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/char/330/fontsupport.htm


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2013)

Κι εδώ μέσα την έχουμε συζητήσει αυτή την περισπωμένη, αλλά δεν θυμόμουν πού.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 1, 2013)

Όχι αυτήν, την U+0330, αλλά την αποπάνω, την U+0303: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...(-)-ορθογραφία&p=174222&viewfull=1#post174222.


----------



## Earion (Aug 1, 2013)

Δε θέλω να σε στεναχωρήσω, Ζάζουλα, αλλά αυτό που εννοεί ο Νίκελ δεν είναι το tilde, είναι αυτό:







Στο MsWord 2010 το βγάζει στα σύμβολα ως Unicode δεκαεξαδικό 032F


----------



## Zazula (Aug 1, 2013)

Για το υφέν πρόκειται; (Το 'χα δει κάπου κι εγώ σε τέτοια χρήση, θυμάμαι.) Τότε γιατί δεν το είπε «υφέν» και το 'πε «περισπωμένη»;


----------



## Earion (Aug 1, 2013)

Είναι ανάποδο υφέν.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 1, 2013)

ΥΓ Για την ακρίβεια, αυτό έχω δει σε τέτοια χρήση εγώ, το κανονικό υφέν κάτω απ' το γράμμα: http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/char/32e/index.htm.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 1, 2013)

Earion said:


> Είναι ανάποδο υφέν.


Γιατί να βάλει κάποιος το ανάποδο υφέν, όταν όλες οι πηγές δίνουν γι' αυτήν τη χρήση το κανονικό;


----------



## Earion (Aug 1, 2013)

Αυτό εδώ:
http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/char/032f/index.htm



Zazula said:


> Γιατί να βάλει κάποιος το ανάποδο υφέν, όταν όλες οι πηγές δίνουν γι' αυτήν τη χρήση το κανονικό;



Ε, τι να σου πω;  Αυτό βάζανε.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 1, 2013)

Πάντως το δικό μου Πρωίας (που 'ναι η έκδοση με το Συμπλήρωμα) έχει μια απλή παυλίτσα κάτω απ' το γιώτα στη λ. _δίκιο_.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 1, 2013)

ΥΓ Και στο ορίτζιναλ Πρωίας δεν το βρήκα: http://anemi.lib.uoc.gr/php/pdf_pag...t=1&width=402&height=581&maxpage=1230&lang=en.


----------



## Earion (Aug 1, 2013)

Τέλος πάντων, κοιτάζω πρόχειρα (δεν μου 'ρχεται στο μυαλό, ξέρεις πώς την παθαίνεις όταν είσαι βέβαιος ότι κάπου έχεις δει κάτι, αλλά πού;), και βλέπω ότι χρησιμοποιούσαν και τα δύο, δηλαδή και κανονικό υφέν και αντεστραμμένο. Ανάλογα, φαντάζομαι, με ό,τι διέθετε η κάσα του στοιχειοθέτη.


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2013)

Ενώ ο Δημητράκος (για να το πούμε κι αυτό) δεν έχει τέτοια σκουληκάκια.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 1, 2013)

Earion said:


> Τέλος πάντων, κοιτάζω πρόχειρα (δεν μου 'ρχεται στο μυαλό, ξέρεις πώς την παθαίνεις όταν είσαι βέβαιος ότι κάπου έχεις δει κάτι, αλλά πού;), και βλέπω ότι χρησιμοποιούσαν και τα δύο, δηλαδή και κανονικό υφέν και αντεστραμμένο. Ανάλογα, φαντάζομαι, με ό,τι διέθετε η κάσα του στοιχειοθέτη.


Το κανονικό υφέν έπιανε και τα δύο γράμματα (δλδ και το γιώτα και το όμικρον στη λ. _δίκιο_· βλ. ΛΝΕΓ λήμμα «υφέν»), ενώ η παυλίτσα στο Πρωίας είναι μόνον κάτω απ' το γιώτα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 2, 2013)

Το πιο απλό για να δηλωθεί η συνίζηση θα ήταν να απλοποιούσαμε την ορθογραφία και να κρατούσαμε κάποιο από τα περιττά [ι] για να δηλώνει το εκάστοτε ημίφωνο.


----------



## meidei (Aug 2, 2013)

Το ανάποδο υφέν συνεχίζει την καριέρα του στην διαλεκτολογία πάντως. 








> Το πιο απλό για να δηλωθεί η συνίζηση θα ήταν να απλοποιούσαμε την ορθογραφία και να κρατούσαμε κάποιο από τα περιττά [ι] για να δηλώνει το εκάστοτε ημίφωνο.


Το ι απο λογu τu μνησκη αφονο, και μοναχο ποτε δεν προφερετε, μονε χρησημεβη για να σχηματηζuντε η δηφθογγες.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 2, 2013)

meidei said:


> Το ανάποδο υφέν συνεχίζει την καριέρα του στην διαλεκτολογία πάντως.


Απ' όσο μπορώ να δω στη φωτό, meidei, το υφέν κάτω απ' τα _διά _και _τιά _είναι κανονικό, όχι ανάποδο.


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2013)

Φαντάζομαι ότι το υφέν είναι η πιο παραστατική λύση για να δείξουμε τη συνεκφώνηση των φωνηέντων στη συνίζηση, αλλά αυτό κι αν είναι δύσκολο να το κάνω στο πληκτρολόγιό μου αν δεν μου το εξηγήσετε. Το σύμβολο θυμίζει τη σύζευξη (tie) της μουσικής και είναι το μισοφέγγαρο κάτω από δύο φωνήεντα. Δεν ξέρω καν πώς το λένε στα αγγλικά, αφού άλλο πράγμα είναι πια για την αγγλική το hyphen. Και βέβαια, μη λέτε «υφέν» το σημαδάκι κάτω από το _ι_.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 2, 2013)

nickel said:


> Το σύμβολο θυμίζει τη σύζευξη (tie) της μουσικής και είναι το μισοφέγγαρο κάτω από δύο φωνήεντα. Δεν ξέρω καν πώς το λένε στα αγγλικά, αφού άλλο πράγμα είναι πια για την αγγλική το hyphen.









Zazula said:


> Δεν υπάρχει «δεν ξέρω», υπάρχει «βαριέμαι να γκουγκλάρω»...


δίκι͜ο....δίκι͜ο
.
Στα Calibri δείχνει τέλεια. Και λέγεται «double breve below»: http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/char/35c/index.htm


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2013)

Βρήκες ότι τη λέμε combining double breve below (όσο αντιδράς σαν τη Δαμανάκη, τόσο θα σε αφήνω να τα βρίσκεις εσύ). Θα μας πεις τώρα και το κόλπο που βάζουμε, ας πούμε αυτό το πράγμα με την τετραλεκτική ονομασία, κάτω από ένα ελληνικό «ιο». Με απλούστερα λόγια από εκείνα στην ιστοσελίδα...


----------



## Zazula (Aug 2, 2013)

Πληκτρολογείς το γιώτα, πληκτρολογείς 035C και μετά πατάς Alt-X μαζί, και τέλος πληκτρολογείς το όμικρον.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 2, 2013)

nickel said:


> Βρήκες ότι τη λέμε combining double breve below.


Το «combining» ΔΕΝ είναι μέρος της ονομασίας, είναι δηλωτικό πως πρόκειται για combining diacritical. ΔΕΝ είναι τυχαίο που έγραψα ΜΟΝΟ «double breve below».


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2013)

Καλά περιέγραψες τη διαδικασία, αυτό ήθελα. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι το σύμβολο έχει σταθερό μήκος και δεν μοιράζεται καλά ανάμεσα στα δύο γράμματα. 
Απορώ τι έκαναν στο ΛΝΕΓ, λήμμα _υφέν_.


----------



## daeman (Apr 28, 2022)

nickel said:


> Η *αποσυνιζοποίηση* είναι πρωτολογισμός του Γιάννη Η. Χάρη που ασμένως υιοθετώ (εννοώ τον πρωτολογισμό) γιατί περιγράφει ένα φαινόμενο που χρειάζεται περιγραφή. Είναι το φαινόμενο όπου συνιζημένοι τύποι προφέρονται ασυνίζητοι, σαν δύο συλλαβές. Δεν χρειάζεται να στήσουμε αφτί για να διαπιστώσουμε το φαινόμενο. Το βλέπουμε στα γραπτά, σε λέξεις που αποκτούν μια πρόσθετη συλλαβή που δεν την έχουν κανονικά και έρχεται ο τόνος του κτητικού να επικυρώσει την τάση. Δεν θα το καταλάβουμε σε γραφτά αν κάποιος προφέρει π.χ. την _καρδιά_ [karδjá] _καρδι·ά_ [karδiá]. Το βλέπουμε σε λέξεις όπως: _βάρδιά (του)_ [παράδειγμα του Χάρη και ίσως και ρεκόρ: πάνω από 600 ευρήματα στο Altavista, όπου μπορείς να κάνεις σωστό ψάξιμο για διαφορές στους τόνους], _σκουπίδιά (σας), έγνοιές (της)_ κ.ά.




Αποσυνιζοποίηση, η συνέχεια, από τον Γιάννη Χάρη: *Τα βαρίδι-α και ο Κυρι-άκος*

Σήμερα θέλω να ασχοληθώ με μια ενδεχόμενη αλλαγή πιο σοβαρή –εάν φυσικά επικρατήσει η σχετική τάση–, αλλαγή στη φωνητική αυτήν τη φορά, αλλαγή με σαφές ιδεολογικό πρόσημο, με ειδικό δηλαδή ιδεολογικό βάρος: την όλο και πιο συχνή παραβίαση της συνίζησης.

** Συνίζηση, χωρίς πολλά πολλά,* είναι το παλαιότατο φαινόμενο να συμπροφέρονται σε μία συλλαβή δύο γειτονικά φωνήεντα, αναπτύσσοντας συνήθως ένα ημίφωνο ανάμεσά τους: μιλάμε για τον κύρι-ο (ή κύρϊο), αλλά η μέρα του Κυρί-ου (εδώ βεβαίως ο τόνος καταργεί τη συνίζηση) είναι η Κυ-ρια-κή [= Κυργιακή], το ίδιο και ο Κυ-ριά-κος [Κυργιάκος], που μόνο η Ντόρα, ποιος [πχοιος] άλλος, τον λέει Κυρι-άκο [Κυρϊάκο]. Σαφής η ιδεολογία, λοιπόν, ένας συνειδητός ή ασύνειδος, δεν έχει σημασία, καθαρισμός, μια λογιοφροσύνη που θεωρεί λαϊκές, παρακατιανές, τις συνιζημένες λέξεις.

Είπα: «ποιος [πχοιος] άλλος» για την Ντόρα, και ιδού: ποιος, ποια, ποιο, και πιο [πχοιος, πχοια, πχοιο…], έτσι μονοσύλλαβα προφέρουμε όλοι, αλλά λέμε: το ποι-όν και η ποι-ότητα.

Όλοι οι φαντάροι φυλάνε σκο-πιά [σκοπχιά], και Σκό-πια [Σκόπχια] είναι η πρωτεύουσα της Βόρειας Μακεδονίας, και συνεκδοχικά η ίδια η ακατονόμαστη γειτονική χώρα.

Λέμε ατό-φια, φοράμε κο-λιέ, βάζουμε κρα-γιόν στα χείλη. Τα οποία χείλη τα λέμε και χεί-λια, όπως χί-λια, χι-λιάρικο, χι-λιόμετρο· αλλά συνήθως χιλι-οστός, και χιλι-αστές.

Λέμε κανονικά, ασυνίζητο δηλαδή, λόγω τόνου, Ηλί-ας, αλλά Λιά-κος και Άι-Λιας, όπως τσο-λιάς και τσο-λια-δίστικο.

Καθόμαστε στη λια-κάδα, λια-ζόμαστε στον ή-λιο, μιλούμε όμως για το ηλι-ακό ρολόι και το ηλι-ακό σύστημα, μαζί με το κανονικό ασυνίζητο: ηλί-αση. Τρώμε κο-χλιούς, μύ-δια και στρεί-δια, και βόσκουμε τα γί-δια.

Λέμε το βαρίδι, τα βαρί-δια· το σκουπίδι, τα σκουπί-δια, το στασίδι, τα στασί-δια· αλλά το σφαιρίδι-ο, τα σφαιρίδι-α. Κι όμως, συχνά ακούμε τα βαρίδι-α, δύο φορές το είπε πα-λιά σε μια ομιλία του ο τότε αρχηγός της ΝΔ Αντώνης Σαμαράς, κι έτσι οδηγηθήκαμε και στο βαρίδι-ο: αυτή κι αν είναι αλλαγή-καραμπόλα ή ντόμινο. Το ίδιο και τα στασίδι-α, που υπονοούν πως ο ενικός είναι: στασίδι-ο. Σκουπίδι-α και σκουπίδι-ο δεν έτυχε ν’ ακούσω, μα δεν φαντάζομαι ν’ αργήσω.

Λέμε και μία και μια, και καμί-α και κα-μιά, με σημασιολογική κατά κανόνα διαφορά (χωρίς βεβαίως να γράφουμε το ανύπαρκτο και κωμικό «’νια», από το μια-μνια, ενός μεταφραστή!).

Παίρνουμε άδει-α το καλοκαίρι, αλλά η τσέπη μας είναι ά-δεια, α-δειανή.

«Τώρα βάζουμε τα σπαράγγι-α», λέει ο τηλεμάγειρας, ενώ συνάδελφός του απευθύνεται στα «κορίτσι-α».

Λέμε Κά-τια, Ά-ντεια και Νά-ντια. Κι όμως, άκουσα τελευταία την παρουσιάστρια ενός τηλεπαιχνιδιού («τηλέ παιχνιδιού»;) να απευθύνεται σε μια παίκτρια με το Νάντι-α και πάλι Νάντι-α: το ξάφνιασμα ολοκληρώθηκε όταν η ίδια η παίκτρια είπε το όνομά της Νάντι-α· ευτυχώς η ανιψιά μου παραμένει σταθερά Νά-ντια. Η ίδια παρουσιάστρια επέμενε σε κάποιον παίκτη (ή παίκτρια;): «Θέλω να βι-αστείς πιο πολύ» (αφού βεβαίως άλλο το βιά-ζω κάποιον, τον ζορίζω, και το βιά-ζομαι να φύγω, κι άλλο, αλίμονο, το βι-άζω κάποιον/α ή βι-άζομαι). Αξίζει να σημειωθεί, για την έκταση της αλλαγής, πως η συγκεκριμένη παρουσιάστρια είναι μια μάλλον αυθόρμητη λαϊκή νεαρή γυναίκα, χωρίς γλωσσικές ιδεοληψίες κτλ.

** Για να τελειώνουμε,* για να συνειδητοποιήσουμε την έκταση αυτού του φαινομένου, λέμε νιά-τα, ζά-ρια, ψά-ρια, μα-λλιά κουβά-ρια, καρά-βια, πά-πια, κουκουνά-ρια, κατά-ντια, κεσά-τια, μά-τια, μα-τιά-ζω, γυα-λιά –δεν έχουν μετρημό. Σαν πόσα θα αναθεωρήσουμε;

Εννοείται πως ο φυσικός ομιλητής –_και εδώ_– μιλάει έτσι αυθόρμητα, ενστικτωδώς, από μόνος του, από φυσικού του, χωρίς να ξέρει πώς το λένε το φαινόμενο, συνίζηση ή πορτοκάλι, χωρίς να ξέρει θεωρίες και κανόνες –χωρίς να ξέρει καν ότι υπάρχουν θεωρίες και κανόνες, _όπως συμβαίνει πάντα με τον φυσικό ομιλητή σε κάθε γλώσσα_. Είναι ο αυτοματισμός της γλώσσας, εν προκειμένω οι λεγόμενες αρθρωτικές συνήθειες, που τις αποκτά αυθόρμητα και αβίαστα από παιδί, μαθαίνοντας τη γλώσσα στο φυσικό του περιβάλλον.

Υπάρχει και «αφύσικος» ομιλητής, θα πείτε; Μισοαστεία μισοσοβαρά, θα πω πως ναι. Για την ακρίβεια, υπάρχει ο ομιλητής που επηρεάζεται, _άμεσα ή έμμεσα_, από τις πλείστες όσες απόψεις για ένδεια, συρρίκνωση, εκφυλισμό, έως και θάνατο, της γλώσσας (κι αυτά, σημειωτέον, πανομοιότυπα από αρχαιοτάτων χρόνων!), για κατώτερη γλώσσα σε σχέση με τη γλώσσα-πρότυπο, την αρχαία, κ.ο.κ. Έτσι, και αφού έχει εσωτερικεύσει αυτή την απαξίωση, την υποτίμηση, της σύγχρονης κατά κανόνα γλώσσας, αναζητεί, _συνειδητά ή ασύνειδα_, ακολουθεί, μιμείται, ή και προσαρμόζει και δημιουργεί, τον «σωστότερο», τον «ευπρεπέστερο», δηλαδή τον λογιότερο τύπο, τον σπανιότερο, τον πιο εξεζητημένο, τον «ποιοτικότερο» και «απαιτητικό», όπως νομίζει, σύμφωνα με όλο και νεότερες ταξινομήσεις αντιεπιστημονικών εντέλει, και σίγουρα αντιγλωσσολογικών, κύκλων.

Τα αποτελέσματα τέτοιων τάσεων και εγχειρημάτων, προφανή· και κατά κανόνα, στο θέμα μας ιδίως, κωμικά. Μένει να δούμε αν, πού ή ώς πού θα φτάσει η συγκεκριμένη τώρα τάση, και αν θα έχουμε εντέλει κάποια αλλαγή, όπου το νυν αφύσικο θα γίνει φυσικό και νόμιμο για τους επόμενους –κατά τα γνωστά.

** Για την ώρα, συντελεσμένη μοιάζει η αλλαγή* π.χ. στη βάρ-δια: βάρδι-α και βάρδι-ες ακούμε κατά κανόνα, αν όχι πάντα, από τους ίδιους τους εργαζόμενους, ίσως γιατί έχουμε εδώ και το δυσπρόφερτο -ρδγ- [οι βά-ρδγιες].

Το ίδιο και ή έ-γνοια, η φροντίδα, που από παλιά συγχέεται, διόλου τυχαία πιστεύω, με βάση όσα είπαμε παραπάνω, με την έννοι-α, λέξεις με μεγάλη σημασιολογική διαφορά: «ο κλιματισμός είναι δική μας έννοι-α» γράφει και λέει μια διαφήμιση.

Αρκεί όμως τόσο. Καλή η ψαρι-ά μας –ή καλά κρασι-ά!


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 29, 2022)

daeman said:


> ** Για την ώρα, συντελεσμένη μοιάζει η αλλαγή* π.χ. στη βάρ-δια: βάρδι-α και βάρδι-ες ακούμε κατά κανόνα, αν όχι πάντα, από τους ίδιους τους εργαζόμενους, ίσως γιατί έχουμε εδώ και το δυσπρόφερτο -ρδγ- [οι βά-ρδγιες].


Να μην τη θεωρεί συντελεσμένη την αλλαγή θα του συνιστούσα και να δει πώς την προφέρουν αυτοί που πραγματικά κάνουν βάρδιες, π.χ. στον στρατό. "Στη βάρδια μου" λένε, όχι "στη βάρδιά μου". Η δεύτερη εκδοχή πάει να καθιερωθεί από αυτούς που δεν κάνουν βάρδιες, βλ. υποτιτλιστές για παράδειγμα.


----------



## SBE (Apr 29, 2022)

Οι παρουσιαστές, οι ηθοποιοί κι όλοι αυτοι που θα έπρεπε να κάνουν ορθοφωνία πλέον δεν κάνουν και λένε ό,τι θέλουν, κι όποιος κατάλαβε κατάλαβε και δεν θα έλεγα ότι αντιπροσωπεύουν κανέναν εκτός από τον εαυτό τους, αλλά τους ακούει όλος ο κόσμος.
Είναι περίπου σαν έναν πολύ μικρότερό μου συμφοιτητή μου που επέμενε ότι αφού δεν υπάρχει γραπτή διάκριση, λέμε ό,τι θέλουμε. Αυτός πήγαινε στη Βγένη και διάβαζε συγκράμματα. Για κάποιο λόγο το φαινόμενο της Βγένης το έχω συνδέσει με το αριστερό πολιτικό φάσμα. 
Στο άλλο άκρο έχω μια γνωστή που τα λέει όλα σαν την παρουσιάστρια.


----------

